# So much pain from spaying



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Picked Tilly up yesterday and was horrified at how much pain she was in. She just kept whimpering so pitifully. I actually turned the car back around and asked the doctor to administer a pain shot as I just couldn't wait to get home to administer the oral meds (which are a pain to give b/c her mouth is so tiny).

Spaying and neuterings have always gone so smoothly before. I always request pain meds but usually only have to give them on a schedule and not on symptoms. With Pearl, it was all I could do to nail her butt to the floor as she was good to go as soon as she got back. No quietness, no lethargy, no whimpers...she was running around and playing. Boo and Poppet were groggy from the trip home from their alterations, but nothing unusual there either.

But Tilly is just in so much pain. The injection worked and she was out like a light, but the pain came back about 9 hours before the next scheduled pill time. I know it was risky but I gave her half a dose. I just couldn't bear seeing her wincing and crying. 

I was really worried b/c she's so small and even the two days she spent at the vet made her drop a visible amount of weight. I can see her ribs and her spine is more prominent. Fed her some Ensure (vanilla flavored and no artificial sweeteners) with an eye drop. Really nervous b/c she hadn't peed in a long time so I was trying to stimulate that as well. She's been home now for about 24 hours and she managed to eat some plain scrambled egg and a bit of chicken. Gave her the other half of her regular scheduled dose of pain med. She seems fairly comfortable but cries whenever I'm not beside her. She's always been a bit clingy but it's really, really bad this time, and I'm wondering if maybe I should call into work and stay with her another night...but I already scheduled a day off for the surgery, so I've got to really give that one some thought. I work in 6 hour shifts, and I've got the playpen out and stocked with tons of blankets, a fresh pee pad, food and water.

Just keep us in your thoughts and hope for a speedy recovery. This spay has really, really traumatized her.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww bless her. I bet she is feeling really sorry for herself. I know its not quite the same but my 2 boys were neutered at the beginning of the week. Billy is absolutely fine but my other dog is still feeling really sorry for himself. Mind you he has to wear a buster collar because he wont leave his stitches alone. 

There all different, like people i suppose, some feel pain more than others. I really hope she feel better and mends soon x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tilly is struggling after her spay surgery 
She will probably just rest when you go to work...
They all take anesthesia/surgery differently. Poor Jerry 
throws up the entire evening after anesthesia. Jerry also 
cries after vaccinations. Tabitha seems unaffected. 
Just know that this will soon pass and you will have your
happy little girl back again.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little baby hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor little Tilly!!! Another thing that people need to be aware of when they want the teensy tiny ones!! It takes a special person to handle the itty bitties and Unchienne you are doing a fine job. I bet she will bounce back in the next day or so. You are doing everything right and I'm so glad you are so conscientious in taking care of her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sandy, I'm so sorry to hear little Tilly is having such a rough time. I can sympathize. Chance also had a terrible time recovering after his neuter. So heartbreaking to see them in such pain. I hope to hear that she is bouncing back soon. Keep her warm, and extra comfy. Watch for any sign of infection, fever, etc. Give her some hugs and kisses from us. Please give us an update, okay. Our thoughts and prayers are with you both. (((Hugs)))


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

oh the poor soul, some handle pain better than others I suppose. Lola was like nothing happened to her.

Hugs and kisses to Tilly. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww poor little Tilly. I hope she is better soon. Did you have the pre op lab work done? If they have underlying issues it's takes them longer to recover from being put under...Give her (((HUGS))) and puppy licks from Zoey and I....


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and encouragement. Tilly's still clinging to me for dear life, but she does seem more content...maybe b/c I've spent pretty much ever waking second glued to her side. She managed to eat some more, but I've tapered off the people food in hopes she starts heading for the kibble.

@Zoey's Mom, yeah, I did the bloodwork. Usually I don't, but I got it with her b/c of her small size and my worries about blood sugar levels etc... Everything was normal/good in the results. And lucky for me, I just checked my schedule for the following week and I have both Sunday and Monday off, so I just have to leave her alone for the one day. Hopefully by Tuesday, this painful experience will be behind her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad she's feeling a little better this morning. I think she will continue to improve over the next few days and soon will be back to normal! 

Off topic, but how is your new job going?? You have been on my mind lately!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg tilly! whats wronggg  hope ur okay very very soon...m sorry to hear that she went through all that pain. poor girl! one of the many reasons i objected to fixing dex....sigh. keep eating ur meds and u should be good as new! wooooo


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww poor sweetie. I know it makes you feel evil for putting her through that but she'll be fine. Phoebe also had a really painful recovery from her spay. She basically lived on a pillow, as she couldn't be carried it hurt to much. So I'd move her around on the pillow everywhere. Even let her sit on the table while we ate diner on her pillow haha. The positive about them being in pain is that they wont be active, which helps the healing properly. After a few days she was feeling much better and was able to poo (she screamed when she tried at first) and started eatin a little more.
Also - the more you worry and stress out the more she is going to feel something is wrong. You have to relax and try to not feel bad (as hard as it is!)


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I called in sick to work. I was all set to go until I saw that she ha diarrhea with blood in it each time she went. It is not a lot of blood but it is bright red and i also noticed her pee had a weird consistency...at least I think it was her. Pearl uses the same pad and it is only the one spot among multiple deposits. My worry manifested itself too until I found myself getting sick and throwing up. I just have this horrible fear that I would be at work and she'd get dehydrated or start gushing blood from her bowels and I'd come home to find her gone. I lost Poppet because I missed the warning signs; I can't go through that again. Hopefully the job will still be there when I go back. 

Brody's mom, the job is going well. Not much to it really. Sort of like working at a glorified McDonalds. All of my coworkers are young kids who sneak in their cell phones so they can text their friends and have little to no work ethic and believe they're being persecuted by the man, the cops, and pretty much everyone over the age of 25. It's a bit ridiculous but it pays the bills. I try not to dwell on it too much or I get depressed thinking about my fall from grace. I've already run into two of my former students and though I ended up here because of the recession, it's still humiliating in some ways.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like a very difficult time for you 
and for Tilly...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

unchienne said:


> Well, I called in sick to work. I was all set to go until I saw that she ha diarrhea with blood in it each time she went. It is not a lot of blood but it is bright red and i also noticed her pee had a weird consistency...at least I think it was her. Pearl uses the same pad and it is only the one spot among multiple deposits. My worry manifested itself too until I found myself getting sick and throwing up. I just have this horrible fear that I would be at work and she'd get dehydrated or start gushing blood from her bowels and I'd come home to find her gone. I lost Poppet because I missed the warning signs; I can't go through that again. Hopefully the job will still be there when I go back.
> 
> Brody's mom, the job is going well. Not much to it really. Sort of like working at a glorified McDonalds. All of my coworkers are young kids who sneak in their cell phones so they can text their friends and have little to no work ethic and believe they're being persecuted by the man, the cops, and pretty much everyone over the age of 25. It's a bit ridiculous but it pays the bills. I try not to dwell on it too much or I get depressed thinking about my fall from grace. I've already run into two of my former students and though I ended up here because of the recession, it's still humiliating in some ways.


oh my!! Hang in there. The fresh blood in her stools would worry me too. Of course it's a weekend. Everything always happens on a weekend.  I'd just make sure she is eating and drinking and hopefully it won't get worse and will resolve. Make sure she isn't getting dehydrated since you said her pee was a weird consistency. Be sure you get the fluids into her, that's so important. She may have some gastritis from the stress of her surgery. I don't know what kind of pain medicine she is on, but if it's a NSAID, it may be hard on her stomach.

Interesting to hear about your job. You know - you do what you have to do. My daughter is graduating from college in May. In one of her senior business management classes, they had to introduce themselves and their plans for the future. Out of 30 kids in her class, all senior business majors, only TWO of them had jobs lined up. She is one of them, thank goodness. This is a very hard economy and I know you have struggled. Keep up the good work. Even if it's not the greatest job, at least it's employment.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Tilly had blood in her stool again this morning. In addition to the blood mi Ed in with the stool itself, there were isolated drops on the pee pad...bright red drops that had me checking her for open wounds. And of course, as Brodymom stated, it's all happening on a weekend. Based on her symptoms and the fact that she follows me around the house for dear life and cries whenever I leave her sight, I took a chance that it was stress induced colitis and gave her a dose of metronidizole. It seems to have done the trick. Not only did she eat some dry food, she played some with Pearl and hasn't had diarrhea now for about 5 hours whereas before it was barely two hours between bouts and always after she ate. I'm a lot more assured now and am glad that I have one more day with her until I have to go into work. Now the only problem left is the fact that the vet didn't pill her retained baby teeth like I asked. As horrible a reaction as she's had with surgery, I hate the fact that now I have to put her through another ordeal. I'll wait a decent amount of time before putting her through this again but barely half of her baby teeth fell out and I even reminded the vet tech that same morning I dropped her off to make sure he pulled them. Maybe it's a good thing overall because both events and the resulting pain may have been toogreat for her but the thought of putting her under again is upsetting.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Tilly Oh dear so sad to hear you've been so sore, Jake send lots of love and hugs for a speedy recovery

Deme x


----------

